# Colourise Black and white photos.



## kburra (Aug 10, 2016)

This tool will instantly colorise your black-and-white photos,experimenting, it seems like Alogirthmia’s tool works best with images of faces, simple landscapes, and clear skies....just go to the site and "Upload" a black and white photo,you can then download the photo...some come out better than others,try it!

http://demos.algorithmia.com/colorize-photos/


----------

